# Keano Gone



## jasconius (4 Dec 2008)

Is it a surprise !  Another Kevin Keegan jumping ship.

Great players rarely make managers.

Only player I can think of is Der Kaiser Franz


----------



## Green (4 Dec 2008)

Kenny Dalglish?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (4 Dec 2008)

YOBR said:


> Kenny Dalglish?


 
I thought that myself.


----------



## gipimann (4 Dec 2008)

Brian Clough?


----------



## FredBloggs (4 Dec 2008)

Steve Staunton


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Dec 2008)

Did he fall or was he pushed? Voluntarily jumped off as far as I can tell.

To "throw in the towel" is more damaging in soccer than to be sacked - all this navel gazing at the weekend and wondering if he was the right man, it damages his managerial prospects in the longer term, it paints him as a bit of a jibber. Better to have fought until the last rather than run away.


----------



## oldtimer (4 Dec 2008)

Good riddance


----------



## TarfHead (4 Dec 2008)

A lot of UK football journalists will be lamenting his departure.

His Friday afternoon press conferences usually gave them enough material for loads of lazy copy and let them get to the pub earlier.

The media world was a brighter places for his 'shoot from the lip' observations.


----------



## The_Banker (4 Dec 2008)

So ends the Sunder-Ireland experiment to try and colonise even more Irish fans.

Delighted he is gone.


----------



## Mpsox (4 Dec 2008)

When the going gets tough.................

£70 million spent on players and they are still in the drop zone. Mick McCarthy could have achieved that for half the price


----------



## csirl (4 Dec 2008)

When the going gets tough, Keano gets going - Saipan, now Sunderland.


----------



## MrMan (4 Dec 2008)

jasconius said:


> Is it a surprise !  Another Kevin Keegan jumping ship.
> 
> Great players rarely make managers.
> 
> Only player I can think of is Der Kaiser Franz




Lets see, won the championship in year one, remained in premiership in year two and 3 points from top half when he leaves in year three. Even if you don't think he has done well as a manager he is 37 so a little young to be writing off.


----------



## St. Bernard (4 Dec 2008)

gipimann said:


> Brian Clough?


 
Thats an insult to the genius that was Clough.


----------



## MrMan (4 Dec 2008)

The_Banker said:


> So ends the Sunder-Ireland experiment to try and colonise even more Irish fans.
> 
> Delighted he is gone.



Why?


----------



## MrMan (4 Dec 2008)

Mpsox said:


> When the going gets tough.................
> 
> £70 million spent on players and they are still in the drop zone. Mick McCarthy could have achieved that for half the price




Ya bring back McCarthy and see can he set a new record for the lowest points total for a prem team.


----------



## MrMan (4 Dec 2008)

csirl said:


> When the going gets tough, Keano gets going - Saipan, now Sunderland.



Would you not consider the qualifiers to be when the going gets tough, if so i agree with you keano got going and got us there.


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Dec 2008)

I'm a fan but I think he shortchanged himself, maybe he's not cut out for it (and none of us would have said people skills were his thing - but they're probably not Fergies thing either so...).

It's dented the legend a bit which will delight some people, but I'm more dissappointed that he's done future prospects damage. You could cite Keegan as the "its never too late" example but he was being brought into city who were struggling a bit, and Newcastle where he is/was a hero.

Basically Keegan made himself a 2nd rank manager, Roy will now struggle hard to be anything other than that, and if he's to be believed then he doesnt do 2nd best, so what are his options?? ..... the Ireland job ... boom boom !!


----------



## csirl (4 Dec 2008)

What are the odds of him being replaced by Jeff Kenna?

What he did in Galway, considering the circumstances, is a miracle.


----------



## Simeon (4 Dec 2008)

jasconius said:


> Is it a surprise !  Another Kevin Keegan jumping ship.
> 
> Great players rarely make managers.
> 
> Only player I can think of is Der Kaiser Franz


Incidentally, der Kaiser could have declared for Ireland! No joke. His father was in some sort of embassy job here in Dublin. Holles St (I believe) was where he presented himself.


----------



## dodo (4 Dec 2008)

I think Roy got back at Quinn for what happened in Saipan, some of his signing suggests that in my opinion.Keane wins in the end


----------



## Mpsox (5 Dec 2008)

MrMan said:


> Ya bring back McCarthy and see can he set a new record for the lowest points total for a prem team.


 
The same Mick McCarthy who who also won the championship with Sunderland and won a greater percentage of his games with Sunderland then Keane did, not to mention taking Wolves and Milwall to the playoffs. McCarthy may not be the greatest manager the game has ever seen, but he never ran away when the heat was on


----------



## Betsy Og (5 Dec 2008)

quite hard on him in today's Indo (per headlines, didnt get to read all yet).

While I'm a dissappointed fan, there is a bit of comfort for the "ordinary man" in the story - i.e. all this intensity/have to be the best/losers whine while winners.... the prom queen etc. etc. that "winners" go on with - in the end it may come to nothing. So maybe the mere mortals, with "human" frailties, can also get there in the long run.


----------



## MrMan (5 Dec 2008)

Mpsox said:


> The same Mick McCarthy who who also won the championship with Sunderland and won a greater percentage of his games with Sunderland then Keane did, not to mention taking Wolves and Milwall to the playoffs. McCarthy may not be the greatest manager the game has ever seen, but he never ran away when the heat was on



You mean he never walked away from compo for being sacked when the heat was on, admirable to say the least.


----------



## NorthDrum (5 Dec 2008)

Ha, anybody trying to compare McCarthy and Keane as men let alone managers is laughable.

While its a difficult league to get out of, the championship can be won with a relatively below average squad. Its staying up in the EPL thats the barometer of a decent manager.

McCarthy, possibly the worst Man manager in the history of Irish Football. We need only look at how the spanish manager reacted after Raul stormed off the training pitch at the same world cup, saying he was going home. Bit of PR and a good personal discussion (instead of dragging the player in front of the whole team) but most anti keanites dont actually understand the concept of management per say, just the concept that footballers are machines that shouldnt step out of line and have no right to act on their instincts.

That aside, nobody knows for definate what the circumstances were surrounding his departure. Most anti keane people will love the thought that he simply bottled it. I dont rule that out completely nor do I rule out the possibility that he discussed the new owners and his concern that they might end up like the jokes running anfield or the clown running newcastle. I would prefer to think that keanes just a perfectionist that just cant accept second best. His ambitions cant be matched at sunderland.

Its funny because when I hear people simply slag off keane, i have to wounder if they have any ability to properly analyse an obvious flawed genius. His blunt honesty seems to really get the backs up of people who prefer to listen to the bland "footballs a funny old game" merchants who are more pc then the pc brigade themselves (switch to sky . . now for your impartial analysis of a EPL game!). Football is always going to be that little bit less colorful without the "prawn sandwich" hater who never shyed away from saying what he thinks as opposed to what would make him more popular.

Maybe hes not meant to be a manager, while it will take a bit of that "fighting Irish" mystique away from the corkman, most rational fans will still remember the legend that he was . .


----------



## RMCF (6 Dec 2008)

I will always remember Keano as a legend of a footballer but an eejit who let his country down when they needed him and who walked away from Sunderland.

Unless of course he wins the EPL or Champions League at a later date.


----------



## z106 (6 Dec 2008)

Keane let his country down big time.

And also the guy is a genuine psychopath. That whole thing with alfie jaland (dodgy spelling?) that he admitted in his book was seriously insane behaviour.
He bottled up that revenge for a full 18 months for a relatively minor crime by jaland.


----------



## RMCF (6 Dec 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> Keane let his country down big time.
> 
> And also the guy is a genuine psychopath. That whole thing with alfie jaland (dodgy spelling?) that he admitted in his book was seriously insane behaviour.
> He bottled up that revenge for a full 18 months for a relatively minor crime by jaland.


 
Never understood the so-called revenge attack on Haalnd (spelling?).

Haaland never did anything to Keane in the 1st instance. Keane was the guilty party in that 1st tackle too but by pure bad luck came away injured.


----------



## NorthDrum (6 Dec 2008)

Keano let his country down?

Dont let the fact that the manager sent him home have any bearing on this comment!

McCarthy let us down. Not managing a very managable situation, and doing whats best in his own interests (selfish).


----------



## Teabag (6 Dec 2008)

I think the character assasination of Roy Keane this week has been disgraceful. Instead of concentrating on the matter at hand i.e. an Irish manager quitting his job in a Premier League club, it has been a witch-hunt by all the bitter little people who "never forgave him for walking out on his country...blah blah blah...Alfe Inge Haaland...blah blah blah" Jeez! Pathetic. Saipan was 6 years ago now. I am not a United/Celtic/Sunderland fan but I do admire Keane as a person depsite his many flaws. He put his body on the line for club and country and all he wanted was to win. I heard Cascarino on the radio yesterday and he was disgusting. Couldn't shout loud enough in order to get the knife in. I know who I'd prefer to have as a teammate.


----------



## gebbel (7 Dec 2008)

Teabag said:


> He put his body on the line for club and country and all he wanted was to win.



As a player for Man Utd....Yes. As a player for Ireland...No. As a manager for Sunderland...definitely not (put his body on the line that is).


----------



## S.L.F (7 Dec 2008)

When I first saw Keane I was impressed with him but after that tackle on a fellow professional I was disgusted beyond words.

For those of you that are his fans why not watch him in action again and watch carefully as he spits on the poor man on the ground, and after he has been shown the red card he leans down and says, "take that you ++++".

A good example for the young people of Ireland, I don't think so.

Roy Keane

If that happened out on the streets someone would be jailed for it.

As for his walking out on the job I'm not surprised, he's not the type of man who handles failure well. A stronger man would stand up sort the problems out and move forward.


----------



## z106 (7 Dec 2008)

Teabag said:


> Its the 'tall poppy syndrome' NorthDrum. The Irish will always knock their own. Sickening but true. Pity Keane is not as ************************* as some of the posters here. This thread should be moved to 'Letting Off Steam' cos I am steaming now !


 
People knock keane for very valid reasons - and not mere begrudgery as you suggest. 

It's not that he's just flawed - He's a nutbag.


----------



## Guest116 (7 Dec 2008)

Whats all this stupid talk about "putting your body on the line". Some people have been listening to too much rugby commentary.

This is soccer where players fall over at the slightest bit of contact.

Roy Keane did not put his body on the line just like every other soccer play.


----------



## Guest116 (7 Dec 2008)

From my point of view Roy Keane did let Ireland down in the 2002 world cup and it looks like whenever things get though Roy legs it.

He did very well at Sunderland and this was the first bad run of form for the team and he decides enough is enough.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Dec 2008)

As you have been unable to maintain a civil discussion of this issue, I have closed the thread.


----------

